# Monster Go compared to the RS3M



## Arcanist (Nov 27, 2022)

The MoYu RS3M 2020 has been one of the best budget cubes for 2 years. GAN released the Monster Go EDU as a “RS3M killer”. How do the cubes compare?

The Monster Go:

$12 (on scs (speedcubeshop))
Slightly heavier than the RS3M
No customization at all. OTB (out of the box) is what you get, no accessories, tensioning, maglev, etc. However, to be fair, the OTB cube feels extremely good. 
My 1 year old RS3M has slightly better corner cutting compared to the brand new Monster Go I got. (in both normal and reverse)
Tensioning is pretty loose and may not have enough control for some slower cubers.
 Magnets are of higher strength and more noticeable.
Sizes the same.
 
The RS3M:

$9 (on scs)
Slightly lighter than the Monster Go
You can change the tensioning with a tool provided.
Tighter and more controllable though you can change the tensioning. 
Slightly better corner cutting than the Monster Go.
 Magnets are pretty weak and not that noticeable.
Sizes the same.

Go for the Monster Go if:

You like looser cube.
 You care a lot about magnets.
 You don’t like to set up cubes.

Go for the RS3M if:

You like tighter cubes.
 You like customization. 
 You care about it being $3 cheaper.

Overall both great budget cubes.
Which is better?


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 27, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> The MoYu RS3M 2020 has been one of the best budget cubes for 2 years. GAN released the Monster Go EDU as a “RS Killer"
> Which is better?


RS3M. Honestly SCS is a bit dramatic.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 28, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> The MoYu RS3M 2020 has been one of the best budget cubes for 2 years. GAN released the Monster Go EDU as a “RS3M killer”. How do the cubes compare?
> 
> The Monster Go:
> 
> ...


The RS3M wins outright according to me.

It is just a better design and plastic.


----------

